# .22lr PD Hunts



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

i was curious who all uses the trusty .22 lr these days. im in ohio and found this site. was hoping to learn a thing or two


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most only use it as a backup for close range. The killing power is just not there. You have to really do your part to ensure a clean kill.

I have used it but was uninpressed with all the walk offs.

Chuck Norris ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've been hunting Prairie dogs since I was 7, I would break out my good ol Marlin single shot and walk the mile walk over the ridge to my favorite town and would shoot for hours. I found out to 75 yards I could manage it and after that it was iffy, but you can use them. I didn't start using a centerfire on the wascally critters til I was twelve, because I never thought I ahould want to spend so much on ammo for prairie dogs.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i agree i use a 22win mag or 17 hmr and use a 22Lr for the under 100 yd shots and as in my other post i just cant bring myself to use a center fire mainly because of cost.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I always have my 10-22 handy when I'm driving out to where I hunt. I manage to kill half a dozen of the little critters on my way out to the the bigger towns I hunt.

I find the .22 works good out to about 75 yards, if you hit them solid...I also have a Browning .22 pistol that I carry when I'm prairie dog hunting...it's great when one pops it head up and it's just too close for the rifle.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you do use the 22lr, you will want to go for Hollowpoints, preferably high velocity.

I go on a 4-5 day hunt every year, and we burn up 4-5 bricks of 22 HP ammo.

But, I have access to 25,000 acres, with 4 huge dog towns on it that nobody else but the landowner hunts, and he doesn't do it for a month before we come.

We use the 22's up close, then switch to 17 hmr & 222's, then up to the 22-250's.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I can get gophers out to 100 yrds with 22lr


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

the land i will be hunting on isnt all that huge, so im thinking about 50-75yrds or so. i mainly shoot cci mini mags and stinger out of my 597. my main ? is what time is the best time to set up shop, early morn or aftrnoon


----------



## digdugcrew (Dec 1, 2008)

On a town thats not shot out a .22 makes a lot of sense.

-My bull barrel savage .22 is the first gun out of its case. I use 60gr Aguila Sniper-Subsonics.
-.22 shot Pdogs dont do the acrobatics they might with a 223 but by the time I pull out the 17hmr or a centerfire I'm in the zone.

:sniper:


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

in my are theres not a big calling of hog hunters and its the only game with no limit and no hours limit. what time do they usually bed down at night


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

The best P dog hunting is from sun up to just before noon, at noon its not real great, and then its pretty good again from about 2 to sundown. If they can see there shadow they will be out good.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

whys that? is it so they can see other shadows aswell


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

As the rumor goes (and it is pretty true I think) is so they can spot the shadow of a hawk or other airborne attacker while they wander about and can take cover.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

that makes sense. i just got permission from one of the 5 farms to hunt ghogs... im so happy. its apretty big farm around my area aswell so ill have plenty of walking area so im pretty psyched


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

welp i thought you were shooting pdogs
a ghog here in jersey is the only thing you can shoot with a cf rifle
they run about 20lbs and r some tough critters
22lr will kill um close up but im guessin your gonna want a little something bigger id start with a 22win mag and then go to cf 
check your game laws and see what they say your allowed to use 
i dont want to get in a 22cf whats the best pisssing contest BUT no matter what you use practice practice yada yada yada..

one more thing ...get out there and walk all the property you can get to know it well youll get a feel for what you need


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

i used to go out with a older friend when i was younger and he only used 22lr and killed every one he shot. plus center fire would be too much around here. you can see a house pretty much any where you look, so i dont feel too comfy with any thing too fast and heavy. although if i had the money i would like to get a .223 semi or bolt gun


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

just use a 22 mag fer both of them if yer gona be takin shots under 200....thats my 2 cents.


----------

